# Remove "Enter Network Password"?



## mark4man (Aug 27, 2001)

I just recently upgraded my machine to a broadband internet connection (Comcast); & of course had to install an Ethernet card. Now, every time I boot, I'm prompted to enter a network password. I'm tired of hitting the "cancel" button (Windows won't load until I do); & would like to be rid of it altogether. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks.

MF


----------



## bigtr (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi
The simplest way to do this is as follows:-

Go to Control panel

Click on Network

Change "Client for Microsoft Network" to "Windows logon"

Shut down and Restart computer

It should now have gone


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

And once you get to the Network properties from the ControlPanel, you'll see the setting that needs to be changed under the box titled "Primary Network Logon". Change it to "Windows Logon" as Bigtr suggested and you should be fine.


----------



## mark4man (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks much...!

mark4man


----------

